

HypeMarks Founder shares vision on social relevant web discovery  - giangbiscan
http://www.thestartupangel.com/2012/04/03/interview-of-tim-sae-koo-founder-of-hypemarks/

======
tsktsktsktsk
Check us out at <http://hypemarks.com> or my collection
(<http://hypemarks.com/timsaekoo>).

Just launched less than 3 weeks ago and would love any feedback!

Thanks, Tim CEO, Hypemarks

